# Paid Model Shoot - Need Professional C&C



## burnws6 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm looking for very nit pic technical C&C....if there's honestly any to give, I don't want ppl making up **** just to have something....I want the more advanced opinions of the members here. I'm happy with how they came out, but I'd like another photographers feedback. Thanks guys


oh, and I still have to edit them. They're pretty raw as of now, basic curves and levels adjustments. Had a good make up artist and some good lighting. It's amazing how much work it saves you in ps. Every shoot I use more lighting techniques, better investment in make up artist, and I spend way less time in any kind of post processing.


----------



## burnws6 (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## JimmyO (Mar 3, 2010)

Like the second the best


The lighting looks a little wierd one some, looks like your lights are pretty low on the left side. The shadow on the models left boob in like all of them is distracting, also the backgrounds look pixelated


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 3, 2010)

As for the second set the first looks pretty good, but everyone has issues with the reflections in the glasses


----------



## burnws6 (Mar 3, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Like the second the best
> 
> 
> The lighting looks a little wierd one some, looks like your lights are pretty low on the left side. The shadow on the models left boob in like all of them is distracting, also the backgrounds look pixelated



I was trying a bit more dramatic lighting, I see what you mean though.

The pixelation is the low quality I saved it at so I could upload to photobucket.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 3, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> The pixelation is the low quality I saved it at so I could upload to photobucket.



Yeah i figured it was something like that. Your definetly on the right track thou. You could help some of those wierd shadows with dodge/burning


----------



## burnws6 (Mar 3, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> As for the second set the first looks pretty good, but everyone has issues with the reflections in the glasses



lol purposely done. Having no reflections in the glasses is an old cliche. Lately a lot of fashion of photographers are purposely positioning their softbox to their liking of reflection.


----------



## burnws6 (Mar 3, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > The pixelation is the low quality I saved it at so I could upload to photobucket.
> ...



+1 thanks man


----------



## FarrahJ (Mar 3, 2010)

They look great to me!  If I were being nit-picky, I'd say she is a little bit on the orange side, but it's not too bad, but you might want to reduce it a tad... so as not to confuse her skin tone with fake tanning cream.


----------



## burnws6 (Mar 3, 2010)

FarrahJ said:


> They look great to me!  If I were being nit-picky, I'd say she is a little bit on the orange side, but it's not too bad, but you might want to reduce it a tad... so as not to confuse her skin tone with fake tanning cream.



Gracias! Yeah, I'm not sure what happened there....hmmm


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 3, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > As for the second set the first looks pretty good, but everyone has issues with the reflections in the glasses
> ...



I would have cloned out the other light (ring?) thats not a softbox in those shots. but the shot with the clear lenses the right lens (his right) looks hazy comparted to the left


----------



## burnws6 (Mar 3, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > JimmyO said:
> ...




ahh...I see what you're talking about. For some reason it looks like I was using a clam shell set up? I don't know, it filled up 16 gigs of memory that day. So much crap to sort through. So much to edit.


----------



## JackRabbit (Mar 3, 2010)

1, 2, 3 and 4 all look too orange. Also, in 6, the glare off the arm of the glasses.


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 4, 2010)

Some of them are a bit too orange, but overall very solid.

The dark ones could use some rim light behind the model to seperate the hair from the background, this is something I have trouble with as well.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it just me, or are these images way, way too big?


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 4, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Is it just me, or are these images way, way too big?



They were big when loading but then scaled down to normal size


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe it's my browser settings, but they don't resize for me.  They are full size (3075px × 2376px).


Time and time again, I hear people blaming Photobucket (or whatever hosting site they use) for making their images look soft, or pixelated, or noisey etc.  

If you resize and compress your images, before you upload them, there won't be a problem.


----------



## burnws6 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry...I always forget to resize them....my browser re sizes them as well...I'll fix it when I get home


----------



## Sbuxo (Mar 4, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Like the second the best
> 
> 
> The lighting looks a little wierd one some, looks like your lights are pretty low on the left side. The shadow on the models left boob in like all of them is distracting, also the backgrounds look pixelated


you're the creep looking at her boobs :lmao:


----------



## Sbuxo (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the 1st and 2nd one of the girl, and the guy in the 1st is hot. kthnx.
-_-


----------



## JackRabbit (Mar 4, 2010)

What a useful post.... ^^^ 

Dolt....


----------



## Sbuxo (Mar 4, 2010)

Haha, shut up ;P
I honestly really love the 2nd one of the girl, the lighting is really gorgeous and . . . I want the outfit. [:


----------



## matfoster (Mar 4, 2010)

burnws6 - how will the pictures be used? catalogue, web, display ad?


----------



## mdtusz (Mar 4, 2010)

1st picture in the second post you made: I immediately thought "nerd" and then I thought about why. Lighting is good, hair and makeup is good, wardrobe is good, but his posture! He has a slight protraction of his shoulders which is making the shirt ruffle over the shoulder peices of the vest. Makes him look slouched and a bit nerdy. The first one stands out largely because of the posture. Strong, calm, cool. Shoulders back a little can do wonders in everything, even real life!


----------



## BKMOOD (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 4, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > Like the second the best
> ...



I dont get it, Im a guy, im attracted to female mammary glands, Im probably gonna atleast glance at them.


----------



## burnws6 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> I like the 1st and 2nd one of the girl, and the guy in the 1st is hot. kthnx.
> -_-



I agree. No homo. He has a very "commercial" look about him. 



JackRabbit said:


> What a useful post.... ^^^
> 
> Dolt....



I second this motion.



Sbuxo said:


> Haha, shut up ;P
> I honestly really love the 2nd one of the girl, the lighting is really gorgeous and . . . I want the outfit. [:



The lighting isn't the only thing that was gorgeous.



matfoster said:


> burnws6 - how will the pictures be used? catalogue, web, display ad?



Web, My own portfolio, and a special casting call portfolio.



mdtusz said:


> 1st picture in the second post you made: I immediately thought "nerd" and then I thought about why. Lighting is good, hair and makeup is good, wardrobe is good, but his posture! He has a slight protraction of his shoulders which is making the shirt ruffle over the shoulder peices of the vest. Makes him look slouched and a bit nerdy. The first one stands out largely because of the posture. Strong, calm, cool. Shoulders back a little can do wonders in everything, even real life!



Good! That's what I was going for. He has other ones where he looks completely different. He actually mastered the whole shoulder thing. Guess it's the most useful part of your body to move as a male model.



BKMOOD said:


> Nice work.



Thank ya!



JimmyO said:


> Sbuxo said:
> 
> 
> > JimmyO said:
> ...



+1...... You're actually looking a huuuuge (famously known) Miss "fill in the blank" contestant. She'll actually be on TV these following months....  If she wins, I'm hitting jackpot of having the before she hit stardom picture lol


----------



## matfoster (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks for the reply.


----------



## burnws6 (Mar 5, 2010)

a couple more....these should be smaller big mike...I know it's a pet peeve. Always forget.


----------



## mdtusz (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice! I like those. Because they are looking to camera right in 1, 3, and 4, I would have preferred if the lights to camera left (if there were any) to be a little bit stronger to light their faces a little bit more. 

What's up with the guys hat in the 3rd though?


----------



## burnws6 (Mar 5, 2010)

Its just chilling there lol, we were throwing it around to make it seem a bit interesting....


----------



## JackRabbit (Mar 5, 2010)

1, 2 and 4 are too orange again..


----------

